

Ask HN: Review my app's screencast demo - matt1
http://mattmazur.com/preceden/preceden.html

======
matt1
I launched Preceden, my timeline app, on HackerNews back in February. I've
been working daily since then and have always wanted to make a screencast demo
for it, but always put it off in favor of working on the product. I had some
free time this weekend and finally decided to go for it. This three minute
video is the end result.

After I get your feedback, I'm going to make a revised video which I'll post
on YouTube and on Preceden's homepage.

This is my first screencast and I'll probably make many more now that I've got
the hang of it. There's definitely an art to this which I haven't gotten
anywhere close to mastering, so any feedback is very much appreciated. Thanks
--Matt

